# Roubaix Comp 2010 or ?



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, i'm new here and wondering if i can get some help.

I am trying to chose between 3 bikes the Roubaix comp triple 2010, the Trek Madone 4.5 or the Cannondale Sysnapse, they all come with 105 and are all in carbon. The Roubaix is the one i like best but just wondering why it costs around 200 more, any info would be very helpful.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chevalier_noir said:


> Hi, i'm new here and wondering if i can get some help.
> 
> I am trying to chose between 3 bikes the Roubaix comp triple 2010, the Trek Madone 4.5 or the Cannondale Sysnapse, they all come with 105 and are all in carbon. The Roubaix is the one i like best but just wondering why it costs around 200 more, any info would be very helpful.


You must be quoting LBS selling prices, because the Roubaix Comp lists for $2,700 while the Trek 4.5 lists for $2,100. I'm assuming the C'dale is the Carbon 5 model, which lists for $2,150. 

I'm more familiar with the Roubaix and Trek than the C'dale, but of those two choices IMO the Roubaix's frameset is of higher quality, so that alone would justify the $200 (assuming all fit equally well). 

Just a FYI, the Roubaix Elite is the same frameset, so if you want to drop down one model you could potentially save the difference in price. Some would even argue that the Elite is a better deal than the Comp, but that depends on pricing at your LBS's.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Any way you choose you're getting a good quality bike. I had a C-dale synapse carbon 5 for a while but sold it and bought a Roubaix Comp/Rival ($2399). I just liked the feel of the specialized better. Try getting some extended test rides on all of them and just pick the one you feel most comfortable on.


----------



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

Does it make much difference that on the Comp the crankset is 105 and on the Elite its Shimano but non group?

Also thanks for your respones.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chevalier_noir said:


> Does it make much difference that on the Comp the crankset is 105 and on the Elite its Shimano but non group?
> 
> Also thanks for your respones.


It's actually considered non-series because there's not an entire group offering, but has an equivalent.

Given the choice, I'd prefer a 105 crank to (what I believe is) a Tiagra equivalent. OTOH Shimano's cranksets use a proven design, are durable and perform well. Beyond that, the FRC-553's finish might not be as nice and it might weight a little more than the 105, but if you can save yourself $200 +/- you'll be getting essentially the same bike as the Comp and can always upgrade (who doesn't?) somewhere down the road. Also, IMO it's clearly a better choice than some other offerings (Gossamer, for one) on other bikes in this price range.

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...ries/product.-code-FC-R553.-type-fc_road.html


----------



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

I am having a test ride on the Comp later today, got to admit i really like it. Also prefer that its all 105, the brakes on the Elite are not 105 eather. Its small thing but the color on the Comp is the Saxo bank colors, looks damm good.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chevalier_noir said:


> I am having a test ride on the Comp later today, got to admit i really like it. Also prefer that its all 105, the brakes on the Elite are not 105 eather. Its small thing but the color on the Comp is the Saxo bank colors, looks damm good.


Yup. Sometimes comes down to a head vs heart issue. _Man, that Elite is a *great *bike for the $$, but those Saxo Bank colors on the Comp rock!! _I can relate.  

FWIW, don't fret about the brake sets. Generally speaking, good quality dual pivots all perform well. And a set of Kool Stops on the generic brakes will outperform the 105's.

EDIT: I noticed that in the US region the Roubaix Comp triple is only offered in carbon. Maybe your region is different, or you've decided to go with a compact or SRAM.


----------



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

Road the Comp last night, it was a great ride. My LBS gave me a €100 reduction (paid Euro's 2199) i ordered it, will have it next saturday the triple all in 105.

I live in France, that explains the difference in colors.
Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Congrats! You will love the Roubaix. I have an '09 Comp and it is a great bike. I had the some dilemma and went up to the Comp so that I had the 105 groupset on the bike. Have fun!


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on the Comp! :thumbsup:


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Very nice. You won't regret your decision. I have an '09 Roubaix Comp and I love mine. I also went with the Comp because of the full 105 groupo. Mine is a blue tinted carbon but I really like the Saxo Bank color scheme.

Enjoy!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chevalier_noir said:


> Road the Comp last night, it was a great ride. My LBS gave me a €100 reduction (paid Euro's 2199) i ordered it, will have it next saturday the triple all in 105.
> 
> I live in France, that explains the difference in colors.
> Thanks again for your comments.


Congrats on the new bike!! Ride often, ride safe (and post pics!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## chevalier_noir (Feb 24, 2010)

Got the bike Saturday, went for a small ride 50km, yesterday did 103km as they say on the Spec website "The big easy". Its a great bike, a joy to ride.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the no name brakes on the elite are actually fine, i changed the awful stock pads to dura ace and they work as good as anything else ive tried


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

You will love the 2010 Comp, I have the same bike. Did my first century on it last October and then took 205 miles across the state of Florida 2 weeks after that. Awesome comfortable ride. Actually having a set of Kinlin XR-300's built up for it right now with the new CK R45 hubs. You made a good choice, its a great riding bike!


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 2009 Roubaix Comp. So far I only replace the stock rims with customs DT Swiss 1.2/ Ultegra hubs (I'm heavy - 240lb) and the saddle with a Selle Italia Filte Team. This bike ride super comfortable. You wouldn't regret your decision! GREAT BIKE


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

rickyscuba said:


> I have a 2009 Roubaix Comp. So far I only replace the stock rims with customs DT Swiss 1.2/ Ultegra hubs (I'm heavy - 240lb) and the saddle with a Selle Italia Filte Team. This bike ride super comfortable. You wouldn't regret your decision! GREAT BIKE


Ricky,

You sound like my twin brother! I'm 6' 3" and weigh between 235 and 240 (down from around 400 lbs eighteen years ago). What color Roubaix Comp did you end up with?

Rob


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm 6'0" 240-245 down from 285 about 10 month ago. 
I end up with the Team Carbon (raw) / Red stripes.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I really wanted that color scheme but there was a projected wait of two months when I bought mine last June. You have a beautiful bike! Thanks for replying!


----------

